# Rheinangeln in Bonn, Koblenz nur Frust



## MoritzFischschreck (1. Dezember 2019)

Hallo liebe Anglergemeinschaft,
Ich habe nun seit knapp einem Jahr meinen Angelschein und gehe mehr oder weniger erfolglos angeln.
 Aufgrund von meinem Wohnort kommt für mich bloß der Rhein neben dem Vereinsgewässer als Gewässer in Frage. Mir wurde schon gesagt dass es ein sehr schweres Gewässer ist, aber durchaus viele Fische vorhanden sind. Mir hängen also die Vereinsforellen zum Hals raus und ich versuche es immer wieder auf Zander Aal und co. Aal funktioniert ganz gut doch andere Raubfische sind mir in vielen Stunden noch nicht an die Spinnrute gegangen, während man einen Gummifisch nach dem nächsten in der Steinpackung verliert. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn ich angel meist bei den Buhnen in Bonn um die Friedrich-Ebert- Brücke in Bonn herum wo es sehr vielversprechend aussah in meinen Augen. Es gibt in der Nähe auch einen Frachthafen mit Spundwand welcher aber nicht begehbar ist und einen Einlauf der Kläranlage.

Wenn jemand also irgendeine Ahnung hat was ich tun sollte um zum ersehntem Fisch zu kommen oder sogar aus Bonn oder Koblenz ist um mir das vielleicht live und in Action zeigen zu können wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Liebe Grüße Moritz.

Ps. Ich besitze denke ich passendes Material und bin 17 Jahre alt.


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Moritz,

was du als gute Angelplätze ausmachst, das machen auch alle anderen Angler so aus. Wo dann andere, aber bessere Plätze sind, bringt dir die Erfahrung und die Zeit. So wie auf YT und in den Magazinen läuft es leider nicht. Ich selber brauchte nach etwas über 45 Jahren anglerischem Dasein noch Jahre, bis ich "meinen Rhein" hier bei Bad Hönningen so lesen konnte, dass ich einigermaßen verlässlich meine Fische fange. Es braucht eben seine Zeit und Geduld, Geduld und nochmals Geduld.

Btw... Gummis sind auch nicht immer das Mittel der Wahl. Mit Blinkern und Wobblern, über den Steinen gefischt, klappt es sehr gut und mit viel weniger Hängern.


----------



## MoritzFischschreck (1. Dezember 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Hallo Moritz,
> 
> was du als gute Angelplätze ausmachst, das machen auch alle anderen Angler so aus. Wo dann andere, aber bessere Plätze sind, bringt dir die Erfahrung und die Zeit. So wie auf YT und in den Magazinen läuft es leider nicht. Ich selber brauchte nach etwas über 45 Jahren anglerischem Dasein noch Jahre, bis ich "meinen Rhein" hier bei Bad Hönningen so lesen konnte, dass ich einigermaßen verlässlich meine Fische fange. Es braucht eben seine Zeit und Geduld, Geduld und nochmals Geduld.
> 
> Btw... Gummis sind auch nicht immer das Mittel der Wahl. Mit Blinkern und Wobblern, über den Steinen gefischt, klappt es sehr gut und mit viel weniger Hängern.


Zunächst einmal danke für die Antwort. Das Angeln mit Gummifischen ist mir aufgrund der verschiedenen Führungsweisen auch noch ein wenig zu schwer und ich lasse das größtenteils sein. Ich bin nun also vermehrt abends mit knapp 10cm langen Wobblern immer diese Spots abklappern aber bis auf Hänger und abgefrorenen Händen gabs da noch nichts. Ich befische zurzeit meist zwischen 16 und 20 Uhr die oben genannten Stellen. Die Buhne welche ich mit bisher vorgenommen habe ist aber recht flach, ist das ein Problem? Meine Wobbler sind übrigens auch alle recht grell gefärbt, spielt das eine große Rolle?


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2019)

Wichtig ist vor allem, dass du schaust, wo sich der Futterfisch tummelt. Der ist ja nicht über Nacht ausgewandert. In seinem Gefolge sind auch Zander zu finden. Und noch flacher, als hier bei mir kann es auch nicht sein, sonst wäre es trocken. 

Was die Farben angeht, setze ich lieber auf natürliche Töne, aber immer mit einem Touch rot dabei. Das ist aber mehr eine persönliche Vorliebe, an die ich glauben mag.


----------



## MoritzFischschreck (1. Dezember 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Wichtig ist vor allem, dass du schaust, wo sich der Futterfisch tummelt. Der ist ja nicht über Nacht ausgewandert. In seinem Gefolge sind auch Zander zu finden. Und noch flacher, als hier bei mir kann es auch nicht sein, sonst wäre es trocken.
> 
> Was die Farben angeht, setze ich lieber auf natürliche Töne, aber immer mit einem Touch rot dabei. Das ist aber mehr eine persönliche Vorliebe, an die ich glauben mag.


Die Futterfische sind bei uns im Rhein ja größtenteils Grundeln, die gibt meiner Erfahrung beim Aalangeln nach aber überall in rauen Mengen. Ukelei, Schneider, Rotauge und co. sind irgendwie garnicht zu sehen, oder woran mache ich Futterfisch aus?


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2019)

Grundeln findet man ja üblicherweise an den eher grobsteinigen Abschnitten, als über sandigem Boden. Andere Brutfische und auch von denen hat es reichlich, findet man halt vor allem tagsüber per Auge. Ein Zeichen für sie sind auch fischfressende Wasservögel. Die tauchen auch nicht umsonst dort, wo sie tauchen. Aber all diese Fischlein machen keine großen Wege, wenn es Nacht und dunkel wird. Die gehen halt dann zwischen die Steine... und knapp über denen sollten dann auch deine Köder laufen. Das müssen sie noch nicht mal besonders phantasievoll machen. Stures, aber permanentes Leiern reicht aus.


----------



## MoritzFischschreck (1. Dezember 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Grundeln findet man ja üblicherweise an den eher grobsteinigen Abschnitten, als über sandigem Boden. Andere Brutfische und auch von denen hat es reichlich, findet man halt vor allem tagsüber per Auge. Ein Zeichen für sie sind auch fischfressende Wasservögel. Die tauchen auch nicht umsonst dort, wo sie tauchen. Aber all diese Fischlein machen keine großen Wege, wenn es Nacht und dunkel wird. Die gehen halt dann zwischen die Steine... und knapp über denen sollten dann auch deine Köder laufen. Das müssen sie noch nicht mal besonders phantasievoll machen. Stures, aber permanentes Leiern reicht aus.


Okay vielen Dank schonmal ich werde dann auf jeden Fall mal bei Licht vor dem angeln beobachten gehen. Gibt es denn vielleicht jemand Ortskundigen der Lust hätte sein Wissen weiter zu geben? Oder auch jemand der genauso am lernen ist wie ich und einfach Lust auf Gesellschaft hat?
Oder hat dem sonst noch wer was hinzuzufügen, weil ich schließe daraus dass ich garnicht so verkehrt bin und einfach weitermachen muss.


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2019)

Stimmt. Du liegst gar nicht so falsch - es muss nur noch "der Knopf aufgehen"!


----------



## Bocinegro (1. Dezember 2019)

Moinmoin Moritz,

ich beangle den Rhein und die Mosel rund um Koblenz. gibt hier ein paar treads wo du paar Hilfreiche Sachen raussuchen kannst. Ansonsten tuben und erlerntes ausprobieren und anwenden. Schau dir mal von Fishingking das video die 5 häufigsten Fehler beim Zanderangeln an. Fand ich Persöhnlich sehr hilfreich

Grüße Petri &
tight lines


----------



## Bocinegro (1. Dezember 2019)

Um konstant mit Kunstködern am Rhein zu fangen, kommst du um Gummi Fische nicht drum rum. Deshalb empfehle ich dir mal vorab das zu perfektionieren. Damit kannst viel besser den Fisch suchen und das Gewässer erkunden.


----------



## Kochtopf (1. Dezember 2019)

Bocinegro schrieb:


> Um konstant mit Kunstködern am Rhein zu fangen, kommst du um Gummi Fische nicht drum rum. Deshalb empfehle ich dir mal vorab das zu perfektionieren. Damit kannst viel besser den Fisch suchen und das Gewässer erkunden.


Interessant - kannst du das begründen? Gerade auf Zanddr sollen ja flachlaufende wobbler zur richtigen Zeit der heisse scheiss sein


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2019)

Gummi ist, der passende Gewässergrund vorausgesetzt, schon verdammt gut. Aber genau in der Gegend (zw. Bonn und Mainz) ist er das, Dank Steinschüttungen, eben nicht. Es sei denn, man stellt Gummis und Jigköpfe her und verkauft die...


----------



## Bocinegro (1. Dezember 2019)

Auf jeden Fall ist das heißer Scheiß zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Spot. Eben diesen zu finden ist mit Gummi schlicht weg am einfachsten. Gerade für einen "Anfänger"


----------



## Bocinegro (1. Dezember 2019)

Hänger lösen ist ne Kunst für sich!!! dazu kann ich dieses Video empfehlen:


----------



## Bocinegro (2. Dezember 2019)

Zum Thema Farben solltest du dir das mal genauer anschauen ;https://www.simfisch.de/gummifische-fuer-zander/, hilft um bei dieser Menge an im Handel angebotenen Farben ne Auswahl zu treffen. Gerade jetzt im Winter hast du mit Gummi eine bessere Chance zum Zander zu kommen, den die sitzen jetzt im Keller und warten auf schönes Wetter. Tiefe etwas ruhigere Stellen sollten jetzt im Fokus liegen( Buhnen Kessel oder besonders tiefe Buhnen Felder, Hafeneinfahrten),Warmwasser Einläufe von Industrie oder Kraftwerken sind natürlich auch immer einen Versuch wert. Die Barsche findest bestimmt neben bei, wenn du sie hast kannst auch mal die Wobbler nehmen und dir da vertrauen zu Ködern und Farben an angeln. Wähle die Gummis im Winter auch eher groß.

Grüße Petri &
tight lines


----------



## Bocinegro (2. Dezember 2019)

Wobbler sollen auch ihren Job machen auf die Winter Zander, versuche dich da also ruhig auch weiter dran. Aber Wasserstand und Strömung incl Treibgut jetzt im Herbst machen das am Rhein auch nicht so einfach und klar an Stellen die mit Gummi nur sehr riskant zu beangeln sind führt fast kein Weg dran vorbei. Ich versuche das auch weiterhin aber bis jetzt ziemlich Erfolglos, auf jeden Fall auf Zander.


----------



## bombe20 (2. Dezember 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Gummi ist, der passende Gewässergrund vorausgesetzt, schon verdammt gut.


ich habe dieses jahr zander erstmalig auf 4er mepps gefangen (sommer) und kann mich auch erinnern, dass thomas weidenblattspinner empfohlen hat und diese so langsam zu führen, dass sie gerade so drehen.
in meinem angelladen hat man mit vor einigen jahren den rapala shadow rap für herbst- und winterzander empfohlen. der brachte bisher aber nur hecht.


----------



## Waller Michel (2. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Interessant - kannst du das begründen? Gerade auf Zanddr sollen ja flachlaufende wobbler zur richtigen Zeit der heisse scheiss sein



Auch mit dem guten alten Blinker lassen sich mittlerweile im Rhein wieder recht gut Zander fangen ,vorausgesetzt es ist nicht so super tief an der Stelle .
Und nach wie vor, gerade wenn es dunkel ist, funzt der Köfi recht gut am Drakovitch System.
Bei Gufis nehme ich gerne Salt and Pepper ,Motoroil and Firetiger ,alle 3 Farben haben im Rhein schon gut gestochen, jetzt im Winter darf es gerne eine 14cm Version sein und unbedingt mal einen no action Shad langsam faulenzen  .
Das sind jedenfalls meine persönlichen Erfahrungen die ich am Rhein in vielen Jahren gemacht habe .Trotzdem! Schneidertage gibt es immer wieder !

LG Michael


----------



## MoritzFischschreck (2. Dezember 2019)

Bocinegro schrieb:


> Zum Thema Farben solltest du dir das mal genauer anschauen ;https://www.simfisch.de/gummifische-fuer-zander/, hilft um bei dieser Menge an im Handel angebotenen Farben ne Auswahl zu treffen. Gerade jetzt im Winter hast du mit Gummi eine bessere Chance zum Zander zu kommen, den die sitzen jetzt im Keller und warten auf schönes Wetter. Tiefe etwas ruhigere Stellen sollten jetzt im Fokus liegen( Buhnen Kessel oder besonders tiefe Buhnen Felder, Hafeneinfahrten),Warmwasser Einläufe von Industrie oder Kraftwerken sind natürlich auch immer einen Versuch wert. Die Barsche findest bestimmt neben bei, wenn du sie hast kannst auch mal die Wobbler nehmen und dir da vertrauen zu Ködern und Farben an angeln. Wähle die Gummis im Winter auch eher groß.
> 
> Grüße Petri &
> tight lines


Ok und woran erkenne ich eben diese Tiefen Buhnen und ihre Kessel? Wenn ich jetzt an Hafeneinfahrten fische, wie schwer sollte mein Bleikopf sein? Oder allgemein wie schwer fischt ihr im Moment?


----------



## Bocinegro (2. Dezember 2019)

Grundsatz sollte fast immer sein so leicht wie nur irgend möglich. decke dich mal mit Köpfen von 10g -25g ein, die brauche ich alle zum befischen von ein und der selben Buhne. Cheburaska ist ein interessantes Thema, gerade für den Anfang, da bist du flexibler in Sachen Gewichte tauschen. Bekommst auch etwas weniger Hänger, aber in erster Linie brauchst du weniger Material in deiner Kiste, weil du mit einem ein mal aufgezogenem Gummi das volle Gewichts Spektrum probieren kannst. Das Thema richtige Stelle zu finden, ist doch ziemlich Komplex, zieh dir da mal erst paar gute Videos zu rein. Aber letzten Endes wirst du beim angeln recht schnell erkennen welche Stelle tief ist und welche nicht, denn bei jedem Wurf lotest du ja auch, und tastest den Grund ab. Aber natürlich auch immer aufmerksam sein, im Sommer bei niedrig Wasser genau hinschauen zum Beispiel.


----------



## alexpp (2. Dezember 2019)

Bezüglich der Farbe der Köder. Es gab mal einen Artikel in der Fisch und Fang über eine Untersuchung, welchen Beutefisch die Zander am Tage und im Dunklen bevorzugen. Tagsüber gehen die Zander mehr auf Barsch, weil dieser sich mehr auf seine Tarnung verlässt und nicht so schnell flüchtet wie die Weißfische. Nachts werden dann vermehrt die Weußfische erbeutet. Ich passe die Farbe dementsprechend an, ohne zu übertreiben.
Im Dunklen gehen aber auch Farben wie Schwarz, "hot perch", also auch grelle Farben ganz gut.

Das Gewicht muss so angepasst werden, dass der Grundkontakt erkannt wird und eine Absinkphase von etwa 2 - 4 Sekunden gegeben ist.


----------



## MoritzFischschreck (2. Dezember 2019)

Bocinegro schrieb:


> Grundsatz sollte fast immer sein so leicht wie nur irgend möglich. decke dich mal mit Köpfen von 10g -25g ein, die brauche ich alle zum befischen von ein und der selben Buhne. Cheburaska ist ein interessantes Thema, gerade für den Anfang, da bist du flexibler in Sachen Gewichte tauschen. Bekommst auch etwas weniger Hänger, aber in erster Linie brauchst du weniger Material in deiner Kiste, weil du mit einem ein mal aufgezogenem Gummi das volle Gewichts Spektrum probieren kannst. Das Thema richtige Stelle zu finden, ist doch ziemlich Komplex, zieh dir da mal erst paar gute Videos zu rein. Aber letzten Endes wirst du beim angeln recht schnell erkennen welche Stelle tief ist und welche nicht, denn bei jedem Wurf lotest du ja auch, und tastest den Grund ab. Aber natürlich auch immer aufmerksam sein, im Sommer bei niedrig Wasser genau hinschauen zum Beispiel.


Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen dass Buhnen in Außenkurven tiefer sind als welche auf gerader Strecke oder welche  in Innenkurven. Gelesen hab ich auch dass die letzten Buhnen einer Strecke meist die tiefsten bzw. besten sind, oder hängt das immer davon ab in welchem Winkel wie die Strömung auftrifft?


----------



## MoritzFischschreck (2. Dezember 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Farbe der Köder. Es gab mal einen Artikel in der Fisch und Fang über eine Untersuchung, welchen Beutefisch die Zander am Tage und im Dunklen bevorzugen. Tagsüber gehen die Zander mehr auf Barsch, weil dieser sich mehr auf seine Tarnung verlässt und nicht so schnell flüchtet wie die Weißfische. Nachts werden dann vermehrt die Weußfische erbeutet. Ich passe die Farbe dementsprechend an, ohne zu übertreiben.
> Im Dunklen gehen aber auch Farben wie Schwarz, "hot perch", also auch grelle Farben ganz gut.
> 
> Das Gewicht muss so angepasst werden, dass der Grundkontakt erkannt wird und eine Absinkphase von etwa 2 - 4 Sekunden gegeben ist.


Okay danke das mit den Köderfarben werde ich dann mal dem Prinzip anpassen.


----------



## Mefourlauber (2. Dezember 2019)

Also die Regel ist dass es keine gibt...Habe mich d letzten Jahre auch i d Zanderangelei reingefuchst und echt bescheidene Anfangsjahre gehabt. Im Prinzip stimmt sämtliches Lehrbuchwissen, aber d Zander haben das letzte Wort. Gummi ist immer gut, bei klarem Wasser tatsächlich Barschdekor, bei trübem Wasser chartreuse und viel Aktion. Vergesst mir das Dropshoten nicht, fängt manchmal echt viel besser und außer dem Stabblei verliert man nicht so viel. Komischerweise läuft dieses Jahr kaum was auf Gummi, dieses Jahr eher das Fischen im Flachen und dann auf Wobbler. Rotaugen wieder im Kommen, ich habe den Eindruck dass d Zander dadurch ne Etage höher stehen und dementsprechend auch eher im Dunkelnen beißen. Daher im Dunkeln eher Weissfischdekor bevorzugen.


----------



## thor1988 (5. Dezember 2019)

Also der Rhein ist mein Heimatgewässer ,von Neuwied bis Köln, da hab ich eigentlich fast immer gefangen. Mit Gummi und Spinnerbaits ging eigentlich immer was wobei ich damals meist eher auf Barben aus war die ich gerne mit der Feeder rute gefangen habe ^^.  Bisserl probieren und erfahrungen sammeln dann sollte es klappen....Ich wohn nu seid 2013 in Küstennähe und vermisse den Rhein, hier hab ich echt lange gebraucht bis mal ein Fisch am Haken war sei bloss froh das der Rhein keine Wollhandkrabben hat  noch Nerviger wie Grundeln, wobei die Grundel zumindest lecker ist


----------



## bonobo (10. Dezember 2019)

Du hast nicht das beste Zanderjahr erwischt und es gibt bessere Fangplätze als den Bonner Rheinabschnitt.
Wenn ich mal fange, dann fast immer, wenn ein Schiff aus Kölle kommt. Klappt aber nur an Buhnenköpfen, die (sehr) nah an der Fahrrinne stehen. Schau mal wo und in welcher Entfernung die Kähne so lang schippern.
Ich verfolge die These, dass die Zander mit den Schiffen parallel und etwas voraus schwimmen und sich den Sog zu Nutze machen. Da wirbeln die Kleinfische und Grundeln nur so durch das Wasser…und natürlich mein Wobbler.
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Bocinegro (11. Dezember 2019)

MoritzFischschreck schrieb:


> Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen dass Buhnen in Außenkurven tiefer sind als welche auf gerader Strecke oder welche in Innenkurven. Gelesen hab ich auch dass die letzten Buhnen einer Strecke meist die tiefsten bzw. besten sind, oder hängt das immer davon ab in welchem Winkel wie die Strömung auftrifft?


 Ja klar Winkel und Strömungsdruck spielen da ne gewichtige Rolle.  Genaues Schema lässt sich aber nicht auf alle Buhnen Reihen übertragen aber meiner Erfahrung nach sind die mittleren oft die stärker verlandeten, die am weitesten in den Strom geht hat meist den größten und tiefsten Kessel. die letzte in der Reihe ist auf jeden Fall die wo am meisten Dreck und damit auch Nahrung ankommt.


Hatte am Wochenende endlich den ersten Wobbler Zander, war ein schöner Fisch 2,3kg 62cm. Bin aber das ganze WE auch ehrgeizig beim Hardbait geblieben., Mein Kumpel hat in etwa der selben Zeit 7 gute Barsche und 2 Zander(aber kleinere) mit Gummi gefangen. Nur zum Thema Erfolgs Chancen und Gummi vs Wobbler Vergleich. 

Grüße Petri &
tight lines


----------



## Andal (11. Dezember 2019)

Wieso eigentlich immer nur in den Buhnen? Glaubt ihr tatsächlich den Heftchen, dass sie nur dort wären? Oder weil es dort bequemer erscheint? Ich habe meine ganzen Rhein-Zander die letzten Jahre und das waren gewiss nicht wenige, fernab jeder Buhne und jedes Hafens gefangen.


----------



## zandertex (11. Dezember 2019)

Mann gibt hier gerne gelesenes wieder.


----------



## Bocinegro (12. Dezember 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich immer nur in den Buhnen


Weil er eben genau danach gefragt hat und schon in der Eröffnung erwähnte das er oft in Buhnen angelt. Wahrscheinlich nicht zuletzt weil er da guten Zugang hat, in der nähe wohnt oder was auch immer. Mit 17 ist man ja meist auch noch nicht so mobil , um mal ernsthaft km abzuklappern. Der Rhein hier um Koblenz Bonn ist auch für Einsteiger nach meinem Empfinden kein einfach zu befischendes Gewässer mit Gummis. Auf der 1. Buhne stehend kann man aber schön alle Situationen durch angeln und die nötigen Erfahrungen sammeln.
Das auch ohne endlos durch die Gegend latschen zu müssen.
Verkehrt steht er da definitiv nicht zum üben. Das die Fische dort aber nicht angenagelt sind sollte wohl jedem klar sein.

Grüße Petri &
tight lines


----------



## Andal (12. Dezember 2019)

Einen Zander will er mal fangen. Das hat er geschrieben. Das das in einer Buhne sein muss, steht dort nirgends.


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. Dezember 2019)

Farben, Techniken , Stellen , Tips ... der ganze Ansatz ist schon falsch.

Wenn man einen Zander fangen "möchte" , sollte man sich zuersteinmal mit dem Revier auseinandersetzen.

Das Mittelrheinrevier hat sich extrem verändert , die Fischbestände haben sich massiv verändert.

Hört auf mit dem Zander-Spitzenrevier Mittelrhein , das WAR mal.

Hier dominieren mittlerweile der Rapfen und die Grundel als Raubfische , ein paar nette Barsche, wenige Zander und noch weniger Hechte.

Die Berichte über den Zanderstrom werden vom Bereich Niederrhein/Waal dominiert , wo der Fluss noch deutlich nährstoffreicher ist.

Während hier der Zanderbestand stark zurückging , startete das Marketing der "Branche" auf den Zielfisch richtig durch - also wurde ein natürlicher Rückgang noch verstärkt beangelt.

Der fragende Jungangler ist das beste Beispiel dafür - er möchte Zander fangen im fischreichen Rhein ... wie "vorgestellt" in den Medien.

Jetzt kommt die Keule - vergiss es besser !

Hier fängt man nur noch mit extremen Mitteln - extreme Angelzeit , immer wieder losgehen , Stellen abklappern , Tag und Nacht am Wasser sein.

Die Größe der beangelten Fische ist auch zurückgegangen , der Mittelstamm weggebrochen.

Wenig und klein , das ist die Realität am strom.

Petri.


----------



## Bocinegro (12. Dezember 2019)

Okay.....also das:


Andal schrieb:


> Einen Zander will er mal fangen


konnte ich wenn überhaupt nur zwischen den Zeilen erlesen. Ich habe ihm lediglich dazu geraten das Zandern in den Fokus zu stellen, speziell eben mit Gummi damit er sein Gewässer kennen lernt! "und nicht im dunkeln tappt"  Den das ist für egal welche Art der Angelei wohl das wichtigste.
Ist ja nicht der erste Thread zu diesem Thema der durch schwammige Beiträge verlandet.


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Farben, Techniken , Stellen , Tips ... der ganze Ansatz ist schon falsch.


_(Wenn das alles so falsch ist fange ich wohl nur Fische die Mitleid haben, damit kann ich aber sehr gut Leben)_
"Wer fängt hat recht" 
sagt man ja nicht umsonst.  
Damit Moritz aber irgendwie weiter kommt habe ich meine Beiträge verfasst. Klar sind das alles Sachen die schon hunderte mal auf YT verfasst gesagt und zu Papier gebracht wurden, 
aber ich fange meine Fische auf Basis dieses Wissens. Bin im Thema Kunstköder am Fluss speziell Gummi aus meiner Sicht auch noch blutiger Anfänger (nach knapp 4 Monaten), 
aber mit ner super Frequenz an der Rute-1,3 Fische auf 1 h angeln(im Rhein an der Mosel ist sie etwas schlechter) Barsche unter 25cm zähl ich gar nicht. 
So schlecht ist es also nicht bestellt um unseren schönen Rhein. Deshalb dran bleiben Moritz, konzentriert angeln, täglich dazu lernen. 
Leidenschaft fängt Fisch!
In diesem Sinne also

Grüße Petri &
tight lines


----------



## Carphunter87 (12. Dezember 2019)

@MoritzFischschreck  Schreib mir gerne eine PN. Grüße


----------



## Andal (12. Dezember 2019)

Das man am Rhein, dem Mittelrhein, von der Zandern "überrannt" wird, haben allenfalls mittelprächtige Hefterlautoren behauptet und das auch vor vielen Jahren. 

Tatsache ist aber unbestritten, dass sich der Rhein laufend (wie jedes andere Gewässer auch) stetig ändert und das wohl kaum eine andere Fischart so bestimmten Abwachsraten und Bestandsdichten unterliegt, wie der Zander. Vorhanden ist er nach wie vor. Sogar zahlreich, wenn gleich auch nicht in herausragenden Größen. In den letzten 2-3 Jahren, besser gesagt Sommern, ist sehr viel Zander durch- und aufgekommen. Der muss aber halt erst mal abwachsen!

Raus aus dem Auto und dann veni, vidi, vici ist und war nicht, wird es auch nie werden. Auch wenn es bestimmte Autoren noch so predigen mögen, um den mauen Umsatz zu hebern.


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. Dezember 2019)

Es geht nicht darum , dass Jemand der 4 Monate dabei ist YT Videos nachzuahmen , "Recht" hat , weil er Barsche über 25cm. fangen kann.

Es geht auch nicht um "den" Rhein.

"Den" Rhein gibt es nicht - es sind Rhein*abschnitte* , die sich ganz unterschiedlich darstellen.

Bonn und Koblenz zu vergleichen ist daher ebenso falsch.

Ich habe mich auf jahrzehntelange Erfahrung im Bereich Köln-Bonn bezogen , die Fangmöglichkeiten um koblenz herum sind mir weder bekannt,
noch interessieren sie mich.

( Barsche bis 30cm. sind übrigens gute Köderfische auf Hecht. )

Die Flussabschnitte sind sehr unterschiedlich - gefangen wird ( noch ) , besser im Unterlauf bzw. wenn der Rhein zur Waal wird.

Es ist dort eine erheblich einfachere Gelegenheit , gute Fische zu fangen und teils krude "Fangtips" zu Werbezwecken rauszuhauen.

Es hat auch Methode, warum die Profi(t) - Liga dort ihre Werbevideos dreht.

Natürlich kann man am "Rhein" noch Zander angeln und "gut" fangen ... apropos, was heißt denn "gut" ?

Für den Einen ist ein 45er in der Woche gut , für den anderen 2  50er am Tag...so bleibt streit und Besserwisserei stets erhalten, man labert aneinander vorbei.

Somit zählen die Fakten , der Mittelrhein hat sich zum Nachteil der Zanderangelei entwickelt und fertig.

Bingobongo , Zack die Bohne

Rheinspezie


----------



## zandertex (16. Dezember 2019)

Grundsätzlich..........gibt es beim angeln schon mal gar nicht.Ich habe im Stillwasser mit 40Gramm Jigs und nem Minigummikrebs Barsche von ü 40cm gefangen.
Die haben auf nichts anderes gebissen.


----------



## Bocinegro (17. Dezember 2019)

zandertex schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich..........gibt es beim angeln schon mal gar nicht



Genau dafür geht man ja auch angeln, sonst wäre es ja nur halb so schön - spannend.


----------



## Bocinegro (17. Dezember 2019)

zandertex schrieb:


> Ich habe im Stillwasser mit 40Gramm Jigs und nem Minigummikrebs Barsche von ü 40cm gefangen.


 Das habe ich mal an einem Tag bei schwarz Barschen erlebt, Aber eher durch zu fall beim loten an der Staumauer. Noch paar mal probiert selbe Stelle Wochen Monate und Jahre später, hat danach aber nie wieder so gefangen wie an diesem Tag.


----------



## zandertex (18. Dezember 2019)

Nur mal so,habe auch den Bonner Rhein befischt......ca.12 Jahre regelmässig,jedes Wochenende bis es hell wurde,Sommer und Winter................mit Gummi u. Wobbler.
Ist schon paar Jahre her.............viel Glück,Erfolg und dicke Fische!!!!


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (19. Januar 2020)

Ich finde es gut, das jemand den Mut hat zu fragen. Grundsätzlich gibt es ja keine dummen Fragen. Ich bin ja auch absolute Anfängerin. Ganz ehrlich? Aus dem Wust der Antworten und Kontoversen würde ich folgenden Schluß ziehen: 
Fürs Angeln brauch ich ein Abi! 
Oder besser nur Grundschule.   
Ich hab letztes Jahr Nikolaus den Fischereischein gemacht . Und kann nur empfehlen: Sucht Euch nen erfahrenen Angler, der mit Euch am Wasser steht. Fragt. Lasst Euch helfen. Kein Forum der Welt kann das ersetzen.


----------



## Waller Michel (20. Januar 2020)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, das jemand den Mut hat zu fragen. Grundsätzlich gibt es ja keine dummen Fragen. Ich bin ja auch absolute Anfängerin. Ganz ehrlich? Aus dem Wust der Antworten und Kontoversen würde ich folgenden Schluß ziehen:
> Fürs Angeln brauch ich ein Abi!
> Oder besser nur Grundschule.
> Ich hab letztes Jahr Nikolaus den Fischereischein gemacht . Und kann nur empfehlen: Sucht Euch nen erfahrenen Angler, der mit Euch am Wasser steht. Fragt. Lasst Euch helfen. Kein Forum der Welt kann das ersetzen.



Richtig ,gerade am Rhein ist das sehr hilfreich wenn man gezeigt bekommt das Wasser zu lesen! 
Wenn man den Bogen erst einmal raus hat ,bringt der Rhein sehr viel Freude .


LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58 (20. Januar 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Richtig ,gerade am Rhein ist das sehr hilfreich wenn man gezeigt bekommt das Wasser zu lesen!
> Wenn man den Bogen erst einmal raus hat ,bringt der Rhein sehr viel Freude .
> 
> 
> LG Michael


Und Fisch.


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2020)

Fließgewässer lesen lernen kann man auch an einem kleinen, klarsichtigen Bacherl haben. Einfach mal ganz simpel beobachten, mit Steckerl u.s.w. herumspielen...


----------



## Waller Michel (20. Januar 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Und Fisch.



Ja gibts wirklich schön und Reichlich! 
Barben ,Zander ,Waller ,Brassen etc .
Der Rhein ist was besonderes! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel (20. Januar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Fließgewässer lesen lernen kann man auch an einem kleinen, klarsichtigen Bacherl haben. Einfach mal ganz simpel beobachten, mit Steckerl u.s.w. herumspielen...



Die kleine Flüsschen haben oft von Natur aus mehr Struktur als der Rhein, gerade wenn man an einem Abschnitt steht mit Steinpackungen ohne Flussmündungen oder so, man kann durchaus im Rhein einen Monat angeln ohne Fisch. .......denke ich jedenfalls 

LG


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2020)

Einen Monat? Ich brauchte Jahre, bis ich alle Aspekte zusammen hatte. Dafür klappt es jetzt nach meinem Dafürhalten sehr gut.


----------



## Waller Michel (20. Januar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Einen Monat? Ich brauchte Jahre, bis ich alle Aspekte zusammen hatte. Dafür klappt es jetzt nach meinem Dafürhalten sehr gut.


Bin ich mir sicher, dass du dort wo du am Rhein wohnst zu den Experten gehörst !
War ich früher mal für die Region Rheingau bis Loreley aber ein Fluss ändert sich mit den Jahren auch immer etwas! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2020)

So ein Fluss ändert sich fortwährend. Ganz seiner Natur entsprechend.

Problem für den Neuling. Die Fachpresse suggeriert, das man an gewissen Flüssen nur antreten muss und schon scheppert es andauernd. Darum, neben dem Mentor, mein Tipp: Möglichst übersichtliche Claims abstecken und dort so oft zu fischen, wie es geht. Jahreszeit, Pegelstände, Sonneneinstrahlung, Futteraufkommen, Wärme der Luft, Kälte des Wassers... nur so kommt man den Schlüsseln & Schlössern auf die Spur.

Und es hört nie auf. Zander und Rapfen kann ich beinahe auf Ansage fangen. Barsch hatte ich sage und schreibe seit 2008 keinen einzigen. Warum? Ich weiß es noch nicht!


----------



## Waller Michel (20. Januar 2020)

Das stimmt mit dem Ändern ! Trotzdem hatte ich früher auch so meine Spots die fast das ganze Jahr funktioniert hatten, die es heute einfach nicht mehr gibt! 
Dafür gibt es neue die ich nicht kenne !
Bin halt mittlerweile zu selten da !
Barsche hatte ich voriges Jahr bei Geisenheim an den Buhnen vor dem Campingplatz sehr viele gehabt, dafür dort keinen einzigen Zander mehr !
Dieses Jahr geht es auf jeden Fall mit der Feeder auf Barbe ,die sind im Rhein richtig kampfstark !

LG Michael


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2020)

Immer flexibel bleiben. Wenn ich was immer gleiches haben wollte, wäre ich bei den Luftgewehrschützen im Hinterzimmer.


----------



## Waller Michel (20. Januar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Immer flexibel bleiben. Wenn ich was immer gleiches haben wollte, wäre ich bei den Luftgewehrschützen im Hinterzimmer.


Natürlich! 
Das macht unser Hobby doch auch so interessant!


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (20. Januar 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Natürlich!
> Das macht unser Hobby doch auch so interessant!


Hallo? Ich war sehr lange Sportschützin.  
 Auch da galt: Such Dir einen, ders gut mit Dir meint, die nötige Geduld mitbringt. Dir zeigt, wies geht.  Sei kein Proll, sondern geb zu, dass Du keine Ahnung hast. Schon läufts. Überall gibt es freundliche Menschen, die gerne helfen. Wenn sie höflich gefragt werden.


----------



## Mefospezialist (15. Februar 2020)

MoritzFischschreck schrieb:


> Wenn jemand also irgendeine Ahnung hat was ich tun sollte um zum ersehntem Fisch zu kommen oder sogar aus Bonn oder Koblenz ist um mir das vielleicht live und in Action zeigen zu können wäre ich sehr dankbar.


Es dir Live zu zeigen ist mir leider nicht möglich, da ich nicht aus deiner Gegend komme aber ich kann dir sagen, wie du Zander fangen kannst am Rhein. 
Dennoch möchte ich Dir versuchen mal meine Angelei auf Zander näher zu bringen.

1. Du solltest dann los gehen, wenn die anderen Angler das Gewässer verlassen, sprich in der Dunkelheit, auch richtig spät (ich gehe meist ab 21.30Uhr-22Uhr)
2. Vergiss die Gummifische, die reißen nur ab und besorge dir stattdessen schwimmende und flachlaufende Wobbler zwischen 9cm-12cm. 
3. Besorge dir 2-3 mal die Farbe schwarz (zum Beispiel den Zanderwobbler von Balzer) und 2-3 Wobbler in Naturfarben. 
4. Vor die geflochtene ein 1m-1,5m 0,35-0,40er Fluorcarbonvorfach knoten, wenn du das nicht eh schon machst.
5. Benutze in keinem Fall eine Kopflampe! Es ist am Anfang gewöhnungsbedürftig aber nach 1-2 mal weisst Du, was zu tun ist und die Augen gewöhnen sich schnell an die Dunkelheit. Am besten die Plätze bei Tageslicht nach guten Standplätzen für die Dunkelheit erkunden. Und gerne auch Tagsüber mal werfen gehen um zu sehen, wo Ködergräber sind und du den Wobbler Nachts nicht hinschmeissen solltest.
6. Geh an Panzerrampen und Buhnen angeln, wo du ab der Hauptströmung angeln kannst. Solche Plätze im Strom zu finden ist kniffelig.
7. Die Rute sollte nicht zu kurz sein, denn Du musst die Wobbler auch parallel zu den Steinpackungen führen können. 
8. Leier die Wobbler laaaangsam ein, auch in wirklichem Zeitlupentempo. 
9. Schau das du beim leiern ab und an Grundkontakt zur Steinpackung hast, das lieben die Zettis und die Einschläge sind brachial.
10. Angel ausdauernd an den Stellen, denn die Zettis ziehen umher und sind irgendwann da.
11. Geh an Stellen, wo du weißt, dass dort schon Zettis gefangen wurden, egal wie diese gefangen wurden.
12. Angel flach in der Nacht, denn die Zander kommen in wirklich knöcheltiefes Wasser und rauben dann Quasi auf den Steinpackungen.
13. Nicht anschlagen! Ist zwar schwer aber du verlierst sonst Fische! Einfach weiterkurbeln. Voraussetzung dafür sind natürlich wirklich scharfe Haken, die man auch regelmäßig austauschen sollte.

Ich mache das jetzt schon seit vielen Jahren so und bin damit sehr erfolgreich. 
Im Gegensatz zu Gummifischen verlierst Du auch keine Köder mehr, denn du kannst einfach die Schnur entspannen und der Wobbler treibt nach Grundkontakt wieder auf. Einfach kurz stoppen und dann weiter kurbeln.
Am erfolgreichsten ist es, wenn Du den Wobbler parallel an der Steinpackung entlang wirfst und dann gaaaaanz laaaaangsam wieder einleierst, nix twitchen oder so was, einfach einleiern. Ich bin an Buhnen, meist an den etwas kürzeren und vor allem an Panzerrampen am erfolgreichsten damit. Die Rampen sind ne Bank! 
Entweder mit oder gegen die Strömung einleiern, das muss man testen. Entweder vom Buhnenkopf in Richtung Buhnenanfang (Ecke) werfen oder von der Ecke in Richtung Buhnenkopf (oder eben Rampe). Zu 90% beißen sie wenn man von der Ecke aus Richtung Strömung wirft.
Der Wobbler darf dabei auch mal in 30cm Abstand zur Steinpackung eingeleiert werden aber auch mal 2Meter Abstand probieren.

Das ganze funktioniert zu wirklich jeder Jahreszeit auch wenn viele Angler meinen, dass man Zander im Winter nur in tiefem Wasser fangen kann. Das mag für den Tag stimmen aber Nachts kommen sie ins flache, das ganze Jahr über. 
Meinen größten Zander konnte ich fangen, als mir die Schnur nach 4-5 Würfen in den Ringen gefroren ist und das in 20cm Tiefem Wasser direkt an den Steinen, so viel zu dem Thema im Winter die tiefen Bereiche beangeln.... 
Desweiteren beißen bei dieser Angelei Hechte, ob man es glaubt oder nicht. Gerade an Tagen mit Mondlicht oder auch an Stellen, die durch Industrie beleuchtet sind beißen Hechte. Dabei habe ich die beste Erfahrung gemacht, wenn das Licht von gegenüberliegenden Ufer kommt. An Stellen, welche direkt beleuchtet sind als Quasi auf der Seite, von der das Licht kommt beißen Nachts auch Barsche ganz gut. 

In jedem Fall ist das eine spannende Angelei, bei der Adrenalinschübe durch brachiale Bisse garantiert sind. Entweder sind die Einschläge tatsächlich heftiger als am Tag oder es liegt an dem Punkt, dass durch die Dunkelheit die Sinne noch mehr geschärft sind. 

Testen und berichten! Und nicht nach 1-2 mal aufgeben, wenn noch nichts gefangen wurde. Hast du die Stellen erst einmal gefunden, kannst du an diesen immer wieder zuverlässig deine Fische fangen.
Einzig bei Hochwasser funktioniert diese Angelei nicht mehr. An diesen Tagen entweder mit Gummi losgehen oder wie ich einfach mal etwas anderes machen oder auf andere Fischarten angeln.


----------



## Mefourlauber (15. Februar 2020)

Hier schreibt Mefourlauber an Mefospezialist  
Super Aufsatz, da hast Du dir echt Mühe gemacht. Ich kann alle Deine Punkte bestätigen, ich hätte auch nie gedacht dass diese Art der Fischerei auch im tiefsten Winter funktioniert. In einem Punkt kann ich dir ( aus meiner Sicht leider) nicht zustimmen: Die Bisse bei mir sind noch nie brachial gewesen, höchstens mal gut als kurzer Ruck spürbar. Oft hängen sich die Zettis aber einfach an den Köder und man hat das Gefühl ein Stöckchen hat sich am Haken verfangen. Was für Wobblertypen fischt Du? Mit lebendigem Lauf oder mehr aktionslos? Ich fische fast nur Wobbler mit einer sehr dezenten Rollingaction (Bomber, Zanderkönig etc). Liegt es vielleicht daran dass die Bisse weniger heftig ausfallen? 
Tight Lines!


----------



## Fishx (15. Februar 2020)

Wichtig ist, dass die Wobbler beim langsamen Führen auch „arbeiten“, ich denke die Farbe oder Marke ist fast egal, gut gehen auch Suspender..., sonst hat mein Vorredner alles wichtige gesagt


----------



## Fishx (15. Februar 2020)

Und wichtig ist:nicht aufgeben.
Ich habe manche Abende erlebt da ging bis auf einem kleinen Zeitfenster von 30Min absolut gar nicht, und die Geduld für das Abwarten des Zeitfensters muss man eben mitbringen, das kann dir leider niemand abnehmen. Die Jungs die regelmäßig fangen sind oft am Wasser und kennen deswegen häufig die „richtige Zeit“


----------



## Mefospezialist (17. Februar 2020)

mefourlauber schrieb:


> Mit lebendigem Lauf oder mehr aktionslos?


Teils mit gar keiner, weil die gar nicht zum arbeiten kommen, wenn ich so langsam kurbel. Zu 70% kurbel ich so langsam, dass der Wobbler auf der entlang gleitet und dort eine leichte Welle zieht. 
20% sind dann die Sommermonate, wo es auch mal ein Tick schneller sein darf und die letzten 10% wird zwischendurch mal variiert. 



Fishx schrieb:


> Ich habe manche Abende erlebt da ging bis auf einem kleinen Zeitfenster von 30Min absolut gar nicht, und die Geduld für das Abwarten des Zeitfensters muss man eben mitbringen, das kann dir leider niemand abnehmen. Die Jungs die regelmäßig fangen sind oft am Wasser und kennen deswegen häufig die „richtige Zeit“


So schaut es aus.
Auch an Stellen, wo den ganzen Tag über viel geangelt wird und das ganze mit schweren Bleien oder gefühlten 500Gramm Futterkörben, beißen sie zum Teil sogar sehr sehr spät. An diesen Stellen geht das beißen oft sogar erst um Mitternacht los. 

Meiner Meinung nach sollte das Wasser mindestens 2 Stunden, besser 3 Stunden ruhig sein damit sich Zander einstellen. Wenn zwei Stunden kein schweres Blei oder Futterkorb mehr rein geplumst ist, gehe ich fischen.
Wie oben schon geschrieben gehe ich selten vor halb zehn ans Wasser und das genau aus diesem Grund. An Stellen, an denen hingegen selten geangelt wird, sind auch die Dämmerungsphasen oft Top.

Es ist halt probieren und Stellen testen. Hat man sie aber einmal gefunden, wird man dort immer wieder Zander fangen. 



mefourlauber schrieb:


> Was für Wobblertypen fischt Du?


Mein absoluter Favorit ist der Salmo Minnow M9F. Es gibt keinen Köder den ich lieber bei dieser Fischerei nutze. 
Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass dieser Wobbler so gut fängt, weil er keine Rasseln hat. Dieser Wobbler bringt mir jetzt seit knapp 15Jahren zuverlässig Zander, also seit ich mit dieser Angelei begonnen habe.


----------



## Andal (17. Februar 2020)

Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Mein absoluter Favorit ist der Salmo Minnow M9F.


Der geht auch vom Preis her, denn die Rhein ist eine unbillige Freundin!


----------



## Mefospezialist (17. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Der geht auch vom Preis her, denn die Rhein ist eine unbillige Freundin!


In den ganzen 15Jahren habe ich 2-3 Wobbler verloren. 
Das ist der Vorteil an der Angelei mit dem Schwimmwobbler und dem langsamen kurbeln.
Regelmäßig werfe ich ihn auch quer zur Buhne in nur 15-20cm Abstand und bei Steinkontakt, den man prima merkt kurz stoppen damit er auftreibt. Sollte er wirklich mal hängen, bekommt man jeden Hänger gelöst, wenn man mit der Rute zum Hänger läuft und dann vorsichtig in die andere Richtung zieht. 

Ausnahme sind da natürlich Baumstämme, Seile oder ähnliches im Wasser, hängt dort der Drilling drin ist der Köder in der Regel nicht mehr zu retten. Köderretter kann man da aber auch nochmal ansetzen.


----------



## Danny manen (6. September 2021)

MoritzFischschreck schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Anglergemeinschaft,
> Ich habe nun seit knapp einem Jahr meinen Angelschein und gehe mehr oder weniger erfolglos angeln.
> Aufgrund von meinem Wohnort kommt für mich bloß der Rhein neben dem Vereinsgewässer als Gewässer in Frage. Mir wurde schon gesagt dass es ein sehr schweres Gewässer ist, aber durchaus viele Fische vorhanden sind. Mir hängen also die Vereinsforellen zum Hals raus und ich versuche es immer wieder auf Zander Aal und co. Aal funktioniert ganz gut doch andere Raubfische sind mir in vielen Stunden noch nicht an die Spinnrute gegangen, während man einen Gummifisch nach dem nächsten in der Steinpackung verliert. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn ich angel meist bei den Buhnen in Bonn um die Friedrich-Ebert- Brücke in Bonn herum wo es sehr vielversprechend aussah in meinen Augen. Es gibt in der Nähe auch einen Frachthafen mit Spundwand welcher aber nicht begehbar ist und einen Einlauf der Kläranlage.
> 
> ...


Hallo Moritz, ich bin auch Anfänger und beiße mich durch in die Spinnfischerei am Rhein. Ich komme aus der Koblenzer Ecke. Da sind tolle stellen aber Erfolg hatte ich auch noch keinen. Ich suche auch einen gleichgesinnten zum Angeln.


----------



## Waidbruder (6. September 2021)

Tipps gibt es ja viele und das ist auch gut so. Aber man muss sich auch klar machen , dass das Angeln( nicht nur im Rhein) kaum leichter wird von Jahr zu Jahr. Ich erinnere noch die Berichte mit unglaublichen Fangerfolgen in den Angelzeitschriften der 80er Jahre: Megazander, Hechte, dicke Barsche und das in hohen Stückzahlen. Damals absolut normal. Da war der Rhein noch eher eine trübe, dreckige Brühe. Perfekt!
Genauso sah es und sieht es heute an der Elbe aus. Auch allgemein habe ich festgestellt, dass es quasi an jedem Gewässer schwieriger geworden ist.


----------

